# Recommendations: Board pants/overalls or suspenders???



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Arcteryx Sabre in Large-short.
I'm 6"3, 220, 34x32. Got XL-TALL, this were too long and too wide. Got L - way better, i can fit with ass protection. Guess I can get away even in M size(Sabre sizing is way-off). 
Those are pricey, if you want them cheaper - ebay for 50% off for old-season colors.


----------

